# Updated collection pics



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 23, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 23, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 23, 2007)

OMG you have peacocky glitterliner. You rule!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 24, 2007)

That is such an amazing collection!!  I love the self-made quads!  They look like MAC coordinated them!  And now I want to pick up some of those lippies...


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2007)

great collection!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 24, 2007)

Fab collection!


----------



## iveseendisallbf (Dec 25, 2007)

I spy with my littler eyes, some Ardell falsies in Romantic!  Also nice collection, I really want that 213 brush!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 25, 2007)

great collection, thanks.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 25, 2007)

I love that Luv & Lust lippie!!  What does it look like on...or, more appropriately, do you (or anyone) know of a good dupe?


----------



## Babylard (Dec 28, 2007)

your collection is awesome!  you've inspired me (new MAC user) to pick up some other items as well.  I'm a pigment virgin, but you sold me!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 28, 2007)

Im not sure if its an exact match, but Viva GlamIV is really close to the Luv & Lust.


----------



## fingie (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## PurpleTai (Jan 7, 2008)

Very pretty collection! I especially like the self-made quads!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice collection! I'm sad that I missed the barbie collection (I only started collecting a couple months ago) because I love your Don't Be Shy blush.


----------

